# Can you feed goats and pigs together??



## Bedste

I am thinking of keeping my PBP and my Nubian together in the same yard.  Is their any feed that is ok for both of them to eat?  I feed Goat when she milks...... but I am concerned about her eating pig food.  I read on this site many people using the same barn to house different animals.  How do you keep them from eating each others food??


----------



## freemotion

For some animals it is ok....for example, pigs and chickens can safely eat just about anything.  Goats and horses cannot.  So you can only house them safely together if you can devise a reliable way to keep the more fragile animals away from the other's food.  Could you toss the pig her food as you lead the goat away to get milked?  Then she is done by the time the goat gets back.  You could put produce on the ground that the goat would then turn her nose up but the pig would enjoy.

Personally, I'd not put goats and pigs together.  But then I admit I am not overly fond of the type of mess that pigs make.  Same with waterfowl.  So I'm probably not the one to answer this!


----------



## Bedste

Actually...... you have some GREAT ideas........    :0)


----------



## ksalvagno

Also keep in mind that goats can get salmonella from pigs. My vet said not to even let them share a fence line.

When people house animals in the same barn, more than likely they have stalls that they keep them in with separate exits to separate fields. I have 6 stalls in my barn and 3 different fields that I can send them out into.


----------



## elevan

Pigs (even PBP) can get territorial about feed.

I do NOT recommend even penning pigs (or PBP) with any other animals.  I might suggest you do some more research before you decide to do this.  I know of at least 3 threads on BYH about PBPs attacking and seriously injuring other animals (one of those posts is mine).


----------



## Bedste

OK THANKS..... maybe I need to change this thread to read.........  very smart young PTP for SALE.... to good PIG HOME.....


----------



## etzbowen

I have my PBP and goats together and the ones suffering are the pigs. The goats charge the pigs not the other way around. So I have to lock up the pigs so that they can eat in peace and then feed the goats seperately. And I only have two pygmy goats.


----------

